

Microsoft Open Sources Roslyn (C# Compiler) - AaronFriel
https://roslyn.codeplex.com/SourceControl/latest

======
AaronFriel
It looks like it's Apache 2 licensed, so that includes a patent grant. No MS-
PL or worse, Microsoft Research License.

------
netcraft
another (more active) discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7524082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7524082)

